# We Cannot Ship Any E-cig Products To Your Country Temporarily - FASTTECH



## Jebula999 (6/10/16)

"Sorry for that we cannot ship any E-cig products to your country temporarily as we pronounced in our forum: 
https://www.fasttech.com/forums/shipping/t/2260957/countries-that-banned-e-cig-products. 

We have no choice but to cancel your order and issue a refund. Please check with your account for the refund. 

And we will update the news in our website forum when we find new shipping serivce. You may keep an eye on. 

I'm closing this ticket now. If you have other questions, please feel free to open a new ticket by visiting http://support.fasttech.com"

The Forum post they mention only lists these countries:

*Singapore*
*Turkey*
*Brazil*
*Thailand*
*Mexico*
*Argentina*
*Panama*
*Qatar*
*Jordan*
*United Arab Emirates*



Anyone else having issues with them?


**UPDATE**
I have contacted them through live chat, this was the conversation:

Bella (Staff): hello, may I help u?
→Hi there
Bella (Staff): hi
→I was just informed my shipment can not be completed as you cannot ship to my coountry as stated on a forum post
→but i see my country is not listed
Bella (Staff): May I have your order number please?
→#########
Bella (Staff): Please kindly wait a moment, we are checking now
→No problem, i will wait 
Bella (Staff): I am checking now, could you please wait about 10 minutes
→i will wait
Bella (Staff): thanks
Bella (Staff): sorry, we need more time to confirm that, how about we open ticket contact you after confirm?
→How much more time? i don't mind waiting
→the last ticket i opened took 3 days to get a response, so i would rather sort the issue out here
Bella (Staff): we will open ticket contact you today
→Ok, thank you. So i must not create the ticket?
Bella (Staff): we will open ticket contact you, there is no need you open ticket
→ok i understand
→Thank you again
Bella (Staff): thanks
Bella (Staff): That's my pleasure. Anything else can do for u?
→no that is all
Bella (Staff): Thanks for your support to Fasttech. Have a nice day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/10/16)

my last order they said the same thing but dispatched with turkey post so dont know about the banning part. i think they gatvol wuth sapo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (6/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> my last order they said the same thing but dispatched with turkey post so dont know about the banning part. i think they gatvol wuth sapo


I have an order coming through Turkey post. Tracking number shows Turkey post has sent the item onwards.

Do you have any idea how I track it once Turkey post forwarded it on to destination?


----------



## stevie g (6/10/16)

Tagging @incredible_hullk


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/10/16)

sorry @Sprint...hectic today...mine is still on route...will email sapo and ft

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/16)

I just placed an order with Fasttech no issues at all?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just placed an order with Fasttech no issues at all?


@Rob Fisher ..did u have any clones in the package?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Rob Fisher ..did u have any clones in the package?



Yes I did.


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/10/16)

@Rob Fisher ..thx..then there goes my theory of clone related

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (6/10/16)

My order placed fine, but then they came back a few days later saying the same "Sorry for that we cannot ship any E-cig products to your country" message...


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/10/16)

Darth Vaper said:


> My order placed fine, but then they came back a few days later saying the same "Sorry for that we cannot ship any E-cig products to your country" message...


yep agreed...its not immediate..same with me


----------



## zadiac (6/10/16)

Same here, then they offered to send it via Turkey post so I agreed to that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Darth Vaper (6/10/16)

zadiac said:


> Same here, then they offered to send it via Turkey post so I agreed to that.


Me too... and now we wait


----------



## Viper_SA (6/10/16)

I got the same message from another Chinese vendor. Ordered an OL16 clone from FT and it passed through JIMC on the 25th with no issues.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/10/16)

Viper_SA said:


> I got the same message from another Chinese vendor. Ordered an OL16 clone from FT and it passed through JIMC on the 25th with no issues.


@Viper_SA...lucky u...my ol16 clone stuck with turkey...

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Deckie (6/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just placed an order with Fasttech no issues at all?


Give them a few days ... then the shipping stories start


----------



## Deckie (6/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Viper_SA...lucky u...my ol16 clone stuck with turkey...


Any vape related items ship with Turkey mail


----------



## Jebula999 (6/10/16)

I have no clones in my order, and they never gave me any other options, even my order got cancelled as soon as they sent that message.

I have since placed an order with GearBest (ended up cheaper as they having a flash sale on all the items i want) and hoping it will have no issues.


----------



## Quentin (6/10/16)

Jebula999 said:


> I have no clones in my order, and they never gave me any other options, even my order got cancelled as soon as they sent that message.
> 
> I have since placed an order with GearBest (ended up cheaper as they having a flash sale on all the items i want) and hoping it will have no issues.


 @Jebulla999 I've recently received an order via GearBest with no hassles what so ever. I was actually quite impressed as it was my 1st China order and I'd read all these stories of 2 month waits and it arrived in 3 weeks via the Netherlands Post option. So I'm sure you'll receive it in no time at all! Oh and the flash sales are EPIC


----------



## Jebula999 (6/10/16)

Quentin said:


> @Jebulla999 I've recently received an order via GearBest with no hassles what so ever. I was actually quite impressed as it was my 1st China order and I'd read all these stories of 2 month waits and it arrived in 3 weeks via the Netherlands Post option. So I'm sure you'll receive it in no time at all! Oh and the flash sales are EPIC


I also did it through Netherlands post 

I also have a mate that works at customs, so gonna give him a call when its there, see if i can make it go faster


----------



## Quentin (6/10/16)

Jebula999 said:


> I also did it through Netherlands post
> 
> I also have a mate that works at customs, so gonna give him a call when its there, see if i can make it go faster



That would be to your advantage as that is what took the longest time! While you're at it ask him to clear my Limitless Plus because she's taking long to arrive at her new home


----------



## ddk1979 (6/10/16)

@Jebula999 and @Quentin - how do you get to hear about the flash sales ???
I subscribed to their newsletter, but haven't heard anything.

.


----------



## Quentin (6/10/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Jebula999 and @Quentin - how do you get to hear about the flash sales ???
> I subscribed to their newsletter, but haven't heard anything.
> 
> .



@ddk1979 I only saw the flash sale by going on the website, so maybe it was right place at the right time but they always have flash sales so I would guess going back every now and then you might strike it lucky with a flash sale on the product you want! Maybe someone else knows differently but that is what I have experienced..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jebula999 (6/10/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Jebula999 and @Quentin - how do you get to hear about the flash sales ???
> I subscribed to their newsletter, but haven't heard anything.
> 
> .


i didn't even know there was a flash sale...

In my case i was lucky, everything i was ordering from fasttech, gearbest had a flash sale ending in 20hours for. So very lucky.

one of the items i ordered doesn't state its on sale, but when i selected it its 48% off


----------



## Jebula999 (6/10/16)

Quentin said:


> That would be to your advantage as that is what took the longest time! While you're at it ask him to clear my Limitless Plus because she's taking long to arrive at her new home


Pop me a PM with your order number/Tracking number. when mine gets to customs and if yours is still there ill see if i can organize it to get through


----------



## MoneymanVape (6/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> my last order they said the same thing but dispatched with turkey post so dont know about the banning part. i think they gatvol wuth sapo


They said the same thing to me. I asked cant they mark the package as tool. Fasttech said they would and can send it via Turkey. Will i get it??


----------



## MoneymanVape (6/10/16)

zadiac said:


> Same here, then they offered to send it via Turkey post so I agreed to that.


How long ago was that? I asked them to mark the package as tools


----------



## PsyCLown (6/10/16)

Hmm, Fasttech is one of the international vendors whom I often see people talk about but I have never made a purchase from them.

I use Gearbest a lot, so all of you who have placed orders with Gearbest - you ain't got nothing to worry about.
PostNL (Netherlands) is the usual with GB and it works well.

I find it amazing how some of the Chinese vendors will ship batteries via PostNL and the others won't. How some will ship to certain countries but others won't. Have Fasttech ever used PostNL? If so, that is really confusing.


----------



## BumbleBee (6/10/16)

My order was in "Packaging" the whole day, I see now it's marked as "Waiting for customer contact". Guess I'll get a ticket in the morning 

On a previous order they offered me Turkey Post but the last one shipped with China Post no questions asked 

Some really random stuff happening there, maybe too much cloned Smirnofff for the holidays

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I find it amazing how some of the Chinese vendors will ship batteries via PostNL and the others won't. How some will ship to certain countries but others won't. Have Fasttech ever used PostNL? If so, that is really confusing.


Yes they have.

Things are dynamic, elastic and volatile in that part of the world. 

Rules come, go and twist. Interesting part of the world.


----------



## zadiac (6/10/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> How long ago was that? I asked them to mark the package as tools



It show "forwarded to destination country" on the tracking. I'm not in a hurry.



PsyCLown said:


> Hmm, Fasttech is one of the international vendors whom I often see people talk about but I have never made a purchase from them.
> 
> I use Gearbest a lot, so all of you who have placed orders with Gearbest - you ain't got nothing to worry about.
> PostNL (Netherlands) is the usual with GB and it works well.
> ...



I've also bought from GB before. No hassles with them, but I buy mostly from FT. They have nice gadgets. I also buy from Banggood. No hassles with them either.


----------



## PsyCLown (6/10/16)

zadiac said:


> It show "forwarded to destination country" on the tracking. I'm not in a hurry.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also bought from GB before. No hassles with them, but I buy mostly from FT. They have nice gadgets. I also buy from Banggood. No hassles with them either.


Never heard of banggood. I must check it out sometime 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (6/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Never heard of banggood. I must check it out sometime
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



www.banggood.com they don't have much vape gear, but they have awesome gadgets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/10/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> They said the same thing to me. I asked cant they mark the package as tool. Fasttech said they would and can send it via Turkey. Will i get it??



honestly dnt know...mine is somewhere between turkey and here but only left turkey last week


----------



## kev mac (7/10/16)

Quentin said:


> @ddk1979 I only saw the flash sale by going on the website, so maybe it was right place at the right time but they always have flash sales so I would guess going back every now and then you might strike it lucky with a flash sale on the product you want! Maybe someone else knows differently but that is what I have experienced..


Try subscribing to Vape.Deals they are good at alerts for gearbest and more

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## MoneymanVape (7/10/16)

kev mac said:


> Try subscribing to Vape.Deals they are good at alerts for gearbest and more


Thanks


----------



## kev mac (7/10/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Thanks


FYI I got an. Alert from them last week and was able to score the ijoy maxo quad for $44.00 from gearbest on pre -order ,half the going price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quentin (8/10/16)

kev mac said:


> FYI I got an. Alert from them last week and was able to score the ijoy maxo quad for $44.00 from gearbest on pre -order ,half the going price.



@kev mac what a steal! Maybe the emails they send gets classified as spam, because I have not received anything...


----------



## kev mac (9/10/16)

Quentin said:


> @kev mac what a steal! Maybe the emails they send gets classified as spam, because I have not received anything...


You just may be better off as I get way more emails (spam) than I need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy (9/10/16)

Morning all  i havnt ordered from anywhere international yet, and i have noticed some people complaining about FT... esp when it comes to batteries. 
is it going to be an ongoing issue or will they give you turkey mail as an alternative every time? on average if its a big order, how long does it take to get to your doorstep?


----------



## spiv (9/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> honestly dnt know...mine is somewhere between turkey and here but only left turkey last week



For what its worth, my Turkey post package left September 22 and arrived October 8. 
Now the customs wait

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ravynheart (9/10/16)

My package from Fasttech is also taking a holiday to Turkey. With Durban mail hub being a mess, I've learned patience of a Saint. I've also got a few things from eBay in the mail. 
I'd possible, can you guys please clarify how much customs duty you paid on your Turkey posted Fasttech packages? I need to know how much damage to expect from customs lol


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/10/16)

spiv said:


> For what its worth, my Turkey post package left September 22 and arrived October 8.
> Now the customs wait


hi @spiv ...thks for that...did it pick up on tracking as such...im using 17 track


----------



## spiv (9/10/16)

@Silver Yup, 17track works great. Give it a few days to show up. Then it's a few more days until they update that its being sent to destination country. 

@Ravynheart I'll let you know when it's cleared and I go to customs to pick it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (9/10/16)

An example in the screenshot attached. 

Edit: The bottom line had the date 16/09/2016


----------



## Ravynheart (9/10/16)

@spiv thanks I appreciate it


----------



## Nova69 (12/10/16)

@spiv how long did it take from ft to Turkey?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/10/16)

OK got the same message on my last two orders... can't ship and then said they would ship via Turkey? WTF...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Nova69 (12/10/16)

Oom rob did you accept the offer via turkey?


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/10/16)

but how can heavens gifts ship via china post..i reckon they trying to save costs


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/10/16)

Nova69 said:


> Oom rob did you accept the offer via turkey?



I did yes...


----------



## Noddy (12/10/16)

I had a package that shipped this week with PostNL. Nothing major though, coils and wire and other smalls.


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/10/16)

Hows it going vaping Fam...

I wanted ti find out ive heard of a few people going to customs in JHB to collect parcels to skip the wait.

I wanted to find it if this is true, where is customs? And at what point in the tracking can you collect your parcel And lastly what do i need to take to collect my parcel?

Its in SA cause at the moment sapo tracking is picking it up already that it has been scanned and says in transit which is step 1 of the wait.

Your help is much apreciated.


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/10/16)

hey @Clouds4Days..if it says in transit then its left jimc already. u can collect when it says "from customs". jimc is in kempton park near emperors. no address i normally stop and ask a security guard as i always cant find it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> hey @Clouds4Days..if it says in transit then its left jimc already. u can collect when it says "from customs". jimc is in kempton park near emperors. no address i normally stop and ask a security guard as i always cant find it



Sapo tracking is funny, usually i use trackmyparcel.co.za
Procedure is something like this-
1. In transit
2.from customs
3.to customs
4.from customs
5.in transit

Right now im on step 1 
So when its on step 3 i can collect?
Jimc? I have no idea where that is.


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/10/16)

thats strange never saw that b4..yes collect as soon as it says "from customs".

GPS: S26.150026 E28.229263 (jones road). taken off ems website.

u need id and money for duty.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## spiv (13/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK got the same message on my last two orders... can't ship and then said they would ship via Turkey? WTF...



My first Turkey post package has arrived in the country. It's the expensive order so. I'm very relieved. It got here and that's the important part. Handed over to SAPO so now I wait. 
Like people say. Order it and forget about it. It will arrive. Sooner or later. Hopefully.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## CosmicGopher (13/10/16)

Scuze me for being in the dark, but why are you in SA having probs with them now, some new import restriction in place in SA? This sounds like such a royal pain in the a** for you guys! You aren't even on their banned list.


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/10/16)

CosmicGopher said:


> Scuze me for being in the dark, but why are you in SA having probs with them now, some new import restriction in place in SA? This sounds like such a royal pain in the a** for you guys! You aren't even on their banned list.


no change our side...i think they scimping tbh


----------



## Daniel (17/10/16)

So placed and order for some tanks and goodies and got a reply from their support : 

"Thanks for your order.

Sorry for that the shipping way you chose cannot ship e-cigarette related items to your country any more due to the strict custom security checking by your side, so as all the other ways we once tried.

If you still want those items you ordered, we get a new way, registered airmail via Turkey Post which takes 12-16 days for delivery normally with no more charge. But we still cannot promise you it can pass the custom security checking from your side successfully."

Has anyone else ordered from FT recently and where your parcel delivered successfully ? 

P.S Not sure where to post this , mods please move if in wrong place


----------



## zadiac (17/10/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/we-cannot-...emporarily-fasttech.t29482/page-2#post-443372

This has been going on for a long time now. I just took the Turkey post option.


----------



## Silver (17/10/16)

Daniel said:


> So placed and order for some tanks and goodies and got a reply from their support :
> 
> "Thanks for your order.
> 
> ...



Hi @Daniel, have moved your post to this existing similar thread
Hope you get your gear


----------



## zadiac (17/10/16)

Sorry @Silver I should have moved it, but didn't think of it at the time [put facepalm here]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (17/10/16)

Turkey Post aint that bad it seems. 26 Days to Cape Mail. Cleared within 2 days, just gotta find the time to go collect it.


----------



## Silver (17/10/16)

zadiac said:


> Sorry @Silver I should have moved it, but didn't think of it at the time [put facepalm here]



No worries @zadiac !


----------



## Daniel (18/10/16)

So I asked to refund my order like an idjit , now it's a 30 day wait for the funds to clear .... what a monumental mistake. No vape mail , and no money to replace order LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/10/16)

turkey post...20 days to jhb incoming mail...looks to work


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/10/16)

Cespian said:


> Turkey Post aint that bad it seems. 26 Days to Cape Mail. Cleared within 2 days, just gotta find the time to go collect it.


does that include customs clearance @Cespian...


----------



## zadiac (18/10/16)

Daniel said:


> So I asked to refund my order like an idjit , now it's a 30 day wait for the funds to clear .... what a monumental mistake. No vape mail , and no money to replace order LOL



You should've just taken the Turkey Post option.


----------



## Cespian (18/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> does that include customs clearance @Cespian...



Yes sir. Just need to go produce my invoice so that they can calculate tax and duties and hand over the parcel.


----------



## Nova69 (18/10/16)

My item is still pre advise


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/10/16)

Cespian said:


> Yes sir. Just need to go produce my invoice so that they can calculate tax and duties and hand over the parcel.



Bloody hell...JHB is taking 3 to 6 weeks to process stuff


----------



## Cespian (18/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Bloody hell...JHB is taking 3 to 6 weeks to process stuff



Thats weird because all air freight packages are passed through JHB INT and then distributed accordingly. Will PM you my tracking number then you can check the events on when and how things happened (Sorry, I havent collected it yet so its a bit risky to post an active tracking number on a public forum).


----------



## M5000 (18/10/16)

Turkey post has been working, it takes long but like with any FT order forget it ever happened till it shows up.. I wonder about clones because it's hard for them to pick up every "style" and "styled" item, and if they do know I highly doubt this is a problem in SA, I've had to explain what mod and atomizer mean so I think the clones are safe..

I don't know about OR Tambo, but if you want to get a package in Durban which is slowed in the customs process, you can go to "International Services" office at Durmail hub.

Durmail International Services office Customs/SARS - (031) 301 0637/0729


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/10/16)

Cespian said:


> Thats weird because all air freight packages are passed through JHB INT and then distributed accordingly. Will PM you my tracking number then you can check the events on when and how things happened (Sorry, I havent collected it yet so its a bit risky to post an active tracking number on a public forum).



@Cespian..big difference...customs is done in CT...with JHB stuff my last order sat at JIMC for 2 weeks then customs for 3 days and then in transit which will take a week

Seems like if something comes via JHB to another city then it moves but for JHB guys they slack off...


----------



## BumbleBee (18/10/16)

I have 2 parcels that shipped with Turkey Post that are still "Pre Advised" after 7 days. For my latest order I just picked the generic "free shipping" option at checkout, they shipped it with Singapore Post, yes the order contained mostly ecig related stuff


----------



## spiv (18/10/16)

I went to customs today to get my package. So basically took about 1 month... ish... 
Order shipped on FT on 13 September. See attachments for the other dates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (18/10/16)

spiv said:


> I went to customs today to get my package. So basically took about 1 month... ish...
> Order shipped on FT on 13 September. See attachments for the other dates.
> View attachment 72119
> View attachment 72120



That's actually fairly quick through customs!


----------



## spiv (18/10/16)

Effjh said:


> That's actually fairly quick through customs!



Yeah, my last package took 2 weeks. 
Got some great stuff in this order. 

In the end, Turkey post takes about as long to pick up a package from China and get it across the world to South Africa as it would to pass customs here and get to you local post office 20km away. 
They'll do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ravynheart (18/10/16)

I'm trying not to get super impatient over my order as I knew from the moment I placed it that it would take a small eternity. Durban mail hub is prone to issues so I'm just hoping that this does not end up taking 2 months


----------



## spiv (19/10/16)

Ravynheart said:


> My package from Fasttech is also taking a holiday to Turkey. With Durban mail hub being a mess, I've learned patience of a Saint. I've also got a few things from eBay in the mail.
> I'd possible, can you guys please clarify how much customs duty you paid on your Turkey posted Fasttech packages? I need to know how much damage to expect from customs lol



My order was $158. They marked the value as $20 on the package and I paid R65 at the customs office.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/10/16)

You all are really brave. I would get all sorts of new grey and bald patches with all the uncertainty.


----------



## Acer59 (19/10/16)

They ship to Au but screwed me over 3 times witn nearby twice the DHL freight...no more f.... them

Moving towards a tobacco free World!


----------



## spiv (31/10/16)

I decided to try shipping 2 atomisers from FastTech using EMS. I paid a lot more than normal for shipping but it left China on the 22nd and they were AT MY OFFICE to deliver it today. No post office visit rubbish or getting to the customs office and waiting an hour in a line for the one guy behind the counter to get through the 2 people in front of you. 
That's less than 9 days. 

The customs charge was a lot more (R96 instead of the usual R67) but if there's something you really want quick(ish) and don't mind dropping a little more cash, try EMS.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 7


----------



## incredible_hullk (31/10/16)

shot @spiv..needed sum stuff but u dnt order snail mail this time of the year...this is an option...higher customs prob due to kak exchange rate recently


----------



## Jpq (2/11/16)

spiv said:


> I decided to try shipping 2 atomisers from FastTech using EMS. I paid a lot more than normal for shipping but it left China on the 22nd and they were AT MY OFFICE to deliver it today. No post office visit rubbish or getting to the customs office and waiting an hour in a line for the one guy behind the counter to get through the 2 people in front of you.
> That's less than 9 days.
> 
> The customs charge was a lot more (R96 instead of the usual R67) but if there's something you really want quick(ish) and don't mind dropping a little more cash, try EMS.




Spiv did you ave issues getting your order processed? im asking as i now need to verify my ID my bank card and send proof of residence?


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/11/16)

Jpq said:


> Spiv did you ave issues getting your order processed? im asking as i now need to verify my ID my bank card and send proof of residence?


@Jpq ..I placed an order yesterday morning and no hassles..


----------



## Jpq (2/11/16)

i Placed mine yesterday morning also,got this now after being asked to verify my bank card.

"posted 13 mins 40 secs ago
by Lydia Staff
Thank you for your response for sending the picture of the credit card, now our bank needs more information to process the verification, please send the following information to prove the ownership:

(1) a copy/scan of your national ID card, passport or driver's license with your name and address on it;
(2) a proof of address from the utility bill."

I also paid the Ems charges... but this will be extremely shit if i end up sending a blood sample through to them for verification, as i see its the next step...


----------



## Cespian (2/11/16)

Jpq said:


> i Placed mine yesterday morning also,got this now after being asked to verify my bank card.
> 
> "posted 13 mins 40 secs ago
> by Lydia Staff
> ...



Man... thats so shady. Proof of address, ID and bank card, they can basically become you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jpq (2/11/16)

Right?
Im very hesitant to continue with this order now... i have never ordered from them before.


----------



## spiv (2/11/16)

Jpq said:


> Spiv did you ave issues getting your order processed? im asking as i now need to verify my ID my bank card and send proof of residence?



Nope. Placed the order and did my usual "it's FastTech, just forget about this until you get a surprise" and the next thing I know it's here.


----------



## Cespian (2/11/16)

Jpq said:


> Right?
> Im very hesitant to continue with this order now... i have never ordered from them before.



Did you process your payment using PayPal?


----------



## blujeenz (2/11/16)

Jpq said:


> Spiv did you ave issues getting your order processed? im asking as i now need to verify my ID my bank card and send proof of residence?


They also requested a scan of the card I used before they'd continue with the checkout process... par for the course, nothing to worry about.
They regularly update me on the latest and I havent received any "cant ship" notices.


----------



## Cespian (2/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> They also requested a scan of the card I used before they'd continue with the checkout process... par for the course, nothing to worry about.
> They regularly update me on the latest and I havent received any "cant ship" notices.



Ya, but scanned copy of card, ID and proof of residence? Thats a wack load of PI and fraud allowing material.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Jpq (2/11/16)

Nope didnt use Paypal, used my Credit card.


----------



## blujeenz (2/11/16)

Cespian said:


> Ya, but scanned copy of card, ID and proof of residence? Thats a wack load of PI and fraud allowing material.


I didnt need to do proof of res, probably had to jump through less hoops due to being a "mature" citizen with a gold card.


----------



## Cespian (2/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> I didnt need to do proof of res, probably had to jump through less hoops due to being a "mature" citizen with a gold card.



Hehe, I can understand that though (asking for a pic of the credit card), but asking for the other documents is a bit suspicious, especially for a company abroad. Im even hesitant to give such documents to local FSP's all in one go lol

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Jpq (2/11/16)

Im Sitting with a Premier banker card, its not gold and not red. use to be platinum...
So i dont know if that makes a difference...


----------



## Cespian (2/11/16)

Jpq said:


> Im Sitting with a Premier banker card, its not gold and not red. use to be platinum...
> So i dont know if that makes a difference...



Create a PayPal account, link your VISA enabled card to your paypal account (you do not need to link your bank account, just link your card within PayPal). The exhange rate you get with PayPal is also significantly better than using your credit card direct. Its a win win, no need to provide personal documents, and its cheaper

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jpq (2/11/16)

Thank you, will do. Paypal easy to setup?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (2/11/16)

Jpq said:


> Thank you, will do. Paypal easy to setup?


I thought so, they bill you with a charge that is later reversed. That charge has a security code which you then input where requested on the paypal site.
Its a means of verification.
I sukkeled with Nedbank in the beginning to get my account paypal friendly but that was 10yrs ago and Im sure they are up to speed these days.


----------



## Cespian (2/11/16)

Jpq said:


> Thank you, will do. Paypal easy to setup?



Yip very easy. You do eveything within your PayPal account. So once you create an account on PayPal and have logged in, click on the "Wallet" menu item (Top middle section). You will be presented with 2 sub categories, where "Account" will be the first option, and "Credit Cards" the second option. Click on the "Add Credit Card" button (has a plus on it) and input your card details. As simple as that.

Next time you purchase from FT, choose the PayPal option. FT will redirect you to a secure PayPal login page once youve checked out... once you log in, it should give you the exchange rate and value in ZAR prior to payment, and approve if you are happy. Once approved, you will be redirected to the order confirmation page on FT and bobs your uncle.


----------



## spiv (2/11/16)

I only use PayPal. The site says they accept Diners Club cards but they want the card number to be 16 digits. Idiots. I use that card to get my spend up so I can use the Airport lounges if I one day need to.


----------



## Jpq (3/11/16)

Okay so the guys from Fasttech approved my order, finally, now i must ask, if it is sent via EMS do they deliver to my door?
And do i only then pay the customs?
Im a noob, and just want to look calm mostly.


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/11/16)

Jpq said:


> Okay so the guys from Fasttech approved my order, finally, now i must ask, if it is sent via EMS do they deliver to my door?
> And do i only then pay the customs?
> Im a noob, and just want to look calm mostly.


yep ems is to door. pay customs to driver

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Caveman (3/11/16)

What do you guys track with? Just decided to get myself something nice for next year 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/11/16)

Caveman said:


> What do you guys track with? Just decided to get myself something nice for next year
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


@Caveman...i use 17track (17track.net)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## spiv (3/11/16)

So I guess we've landed on this process for quicker than normal delivery:

1. Order and use PayPal to pay
2. Choose EMS as the shipping option
3. Track with 17track
4. Keep R100 on you at all times for customs/VAT in case they surprise deliver it.
5. Post to the Vape Mail thread

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/11/16)

i mail jimc and ask them the customs value just in case so i have enuf cash on hand


----------



## Jpq (3/11/16)

Complete noob fail: i didnt do the tracking....
Massive issue?


----------



## Caveman (3/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> i mail jimc and ask them the customs value just in case so i have enuf cash on hand


Please share the mail address you use?


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/11/16)

Caveman said:


> Please share the mail address you use?


ok back at my pc..jimccustomerservices@postoffice.co.za and customer.service@postoffice.co.za

i send to both

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## spiv (3/11/16)

Jpq said:


> Complete noob fail: i didnt do the tracking....
> Massive issue?



See if you can get on a chat with them and ask them to change your shipping method.

Also, which option did you choose that doesn't have a tracking no?


----------



## Jpq (4/11/16)

spiv said:


> See if you can get on a chat with them and ask them to change your shipping method.
> 
> Also, which option did you choose that doesn't have a tracking no?




I chose EMS, just saw the guys asking which tracking to use....dont know if tracking is included.


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/11/16)

Jpq said:


> I chose EMS, just saw the guys asking which tracking to use....dont know if tracking is included.


@Jpq ems def has tracking..check ur mail from them with shipping details or logon and go to manage orders it will be there

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## spiv (4/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Jpq ems def has tracking..check ur mail from them with shipping details or logon and go to manage orders it will be there



Agreed, just wait for it to ship and you'll get the tracking number in the mail and on the site.


----------



## Caveman (30/11/16)

Anyone have an idea how long it takes something to arrive once its hit the JHB Int Mail Centre (HUB) Incoming International?


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/11/16)

i have had experience from 2 weeks to 5 weeks. (my last shipment has been to customs and is sitting there for 3 weeks now so 5 in total)


----------



## Polar (10/1/17)

_"Thanks for your order. 

Sorry for that the shipping way you chose cannot ship e-cigarette related items to your country any more due to the strict custom security checking by your side, so as all the other ways we once tried. 

If you still want those items you ordered, we get a new way, registered airmail via Turkey Post which takes 12-16 days for delivery normally with no more charge. But we still cannot promise you it can pass the custom security checking from your side successfully. 

If you prefer to cancel the order for a refund directly, we would like to arrange upon we see your reply here. 

Please do let us know your decision in this ticket and keep this ticket open before we get all this done. 

And if we didn't get a reply from you within 24 hours, we will directly cancel this order and refund back to your original payment gateway. 

In the last, we sincerely apologize for the inconvenience caused.
Attention please, shipping way needs to be changed"_

This was from Nancy, but they all sound nice.

I just approved their request to send via Turkey Post, guessing 12 - 16 days is a mild under exaggeration.


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/1/17)

Polar said:


> _"Thanks for your order.
> 
> Sorry for that the shipping way you chose cannot ship e-cigarette related items to your country any more due to the strict custom security checking by your side, so as all the other ways we once tried.
> 
> ...



It really does get here in 12-16 days but sits at the airport customs for another 12-16 days before they even do anything then anothet 12-16 days to pass through customs then another 7 days just to get to the local post office.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> It really doea get here in 12-16 days but sits at the airport customs for another 12-16 days before they even do anything then anothet 12-16 days to pass through customs then another 7 days just to get to the local post office.


i just do the ems option nowadays...2 weeks tops to my door. 12 reels of 30m wire, 1 mod $14 delivery

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> i just do the ems option nowadays...2 weeks tops to my door. 12 reels of 30m wire, 1 mod $14 delivery



Agree @incredible_hullk. Much easier and much quicker, this is what i have done now with my last fast tech order. 

But me being a dumb ass, i ordered something they didnt have stock of. Now im waiting in any case

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caveman (12/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> i just do the ems option nowadays...2 weeks tops to my door. 12 reels of 30m wire, 1 mod $14 delivery


Yeah, I will be doing this going forward also

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vino1718 (13/5/17)

Anyone able to assist getting my package to from JHB to CT asap. Huge please!! Been waiting like forever for my stuff to get here and since this is SA I might even have to wait another few weeks 

2017-05-12 10:35

Destination Country, Item arrived to destination country.

2017-05-12 01:40
Turkey, ISTANBUL, Item was uplifted to flight to destination country.

2017-05-10 14:03
Turkey, Gonderi yurt disina sevk edildi (Giden), The item was forwarded to the destination country (Otb)

2017-05-10 14:03
İSTANBUL(AVR), İST.ULUSLARARASI PİM/İST.ULUSLARARASI PİM, BAŞAKŞEHİR, Kabul Edildi

2017-05-01 02:36
Origin, Item departed from origin

2017-04-28 18:06
Origin, Item is at agent warehouse

2017-04-28 04:35
Origin, Sipariş Sevk Edilmek İçin Hazır/Item Is Ready for Ship


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/5/17)

Vino1718 said:


> Anyone able to assist getting my package to from JHB to CT asap. Huge please!! Been waiting like forever for my stuff to get here and since this is SA I might even have to wait another few weeks
> 
> 2017-05-12 10:35
> 
> ...



Usually takes around 6-8 weeks from shipping date till it arrives at your post office, unfortunatly nothing you can do to speed up process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718 (13/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Usually takes around 6-8 weeks from shipping date till it arrives at your post office, unfortunatly nothing you can do to speed up process.


----------



## gertvanjoe (14/5/17)

Vino1718 said:


>



Yup ... arrived at destination country .... customs .... likely sitting on some rack controlled by either a double overworked soul or a lazy bum


----------



## Caramia (14/5/17)

Vino1718 said:


>


Patience Young Padawan...
But, if it's any consolation, I am in the same boat, mine arrived on the 30th of April, and currently (it's been just about 2 weeks now) at JIMC.


----------



## Vino1718 (14/5/17)

Caramia said:


> Patience Young Padawan...
> But, if it's any consolation, I am in the same boat, mine arrived on the 30th of April, and currently (it's been just about 2 weeks now) at JIMC.



This is the 1st order out of two to arrive in SA of which the 2nd order was split due to one item not being in stock. So in total 3 orders which is shipped a week after the other. Hope i makes sense. My Ingrish is soms a bit bollie.


----------



## Caramia (14/5/17)

Vino1718 said:


> This is the 1st order out of two to arrive in SA of which the 2nd order was split due to one item not being in stock. So in total 3 orders which is shipped a week after the other. Hope i makes sense. My Ingrish is soms a bit bollie.


I totally verstaan your Ingrish
Basically, with any order from China via snail mail, forget about it (I hope it's not something you desperately need), so when it finally arrives, it will be a lekker surprise


----------



## Vino1718 (14/5/17)

Caramia said:


> I totally verstaan your Ingrish
> Basically, with any order from China via snail mail, forget about it (I hope it's not something you desperately need), so when it finally arrives, it will be a lekker surprise



Sadly there's no forgetting especially if you broke your last replacement glass. Luckily the order that did arrive in SA first is the most important one, which contains the 4 replacement glass (2 x clear, 2 x frosted) for my avo 22mm. Also a Hadaly and a Wotofo Serpent RDTA. Pico Squeeze is 2nd and some Squeeze bottles 3rd. Just need the cash to get a 3rd mod to complete my rotation setup. Currently I rotate between my Pico and stinkies :/

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia (14/5/17)

Vino1718 said:


> Sadly there's no forgetting especially if you broke your last replacement glass. Luckily the order that did arrive in SA first is the most important one, which contains the 4 replacement glass (2 x clear, 2 x frosted) for my avo 22mm. Also a Hadaly and a Wotofo Serpent RDTA. Pico Squeeze is 2nd and some Squeeze bottles 3rd. Just need the cash to get a 3rd mod to complete my rotation setup. Currently I rotate between my Pico and stinkies :/


Oooooh, sounds like nice Vape Mail there!
And yeah, I also had the 22 spare glass issue, and ordered 5 extra.
I truly hope you manage to fund that 3rd mod, and kick the stinkies for good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (14/5/17)

Vino1718 said:


> Anyone able to assist getting my package to from JHB to CT asap. Huge please!! Been waiting like forever for my stuff to get here and since this is SA I might even have to wait another few weeks
> 
> 2017-05-12 10:35
> 
> ...



If you order from China, then make peace with long (very long) wait. It doesn't bother me anymore


----------



## Sarx (27/5/17)

Isn't it better to have a regular group buy on this forum? Then at least we can use a courier and split shipping.... Like if there is order placed every 2 weeks, shipping takes another 2 weeks.


----------



## Mark121m (8/6/17)

Vino1718 said:


> Anyone able to assist getting my package to from JHB to CT asap. Huge please!! Been waiting like forever for my stuff to get here and since this is SA I might even have to wait another few weeks
> 
> 2017-05-12 10:35
> 
> ...


I've got the same Greif
But cant track it further


Post office can't get my parcel




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vino1718 (8/6/17)

Mark121m said:


> I've got the same Greif
> But cant track it further
> 
> 
> ...



I received my second package. Still waiting for the last one. Guy at local PO says there's some shit going on at JHB customs. Too much workload with few manpower.


----------



## Mark121m (8/6/17)

I want my parcel soooo bad.

Dna and a Gene Mod.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Ice (8/6/17)

I've ordered and had it sent to NAM, has anyone tried this before?
My 17 track now reports "arrived in destination country (ZA)" which confuses me, so I just want to check if anyone knows the procedure


----------



## CharlieSierra (8/6/17)

First time online buyer , can anyone explain to me if it's wort the $16 for EMS when buying from fasttech?


----------



## Greyz (8/6/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> First time online buyer , can anyone explain to me if it's wort the $16 for EMS when buying from fasttech?



Yes it is worth it IMO. My nlast order was shipped via EMS and it took only 14 days and I had my order in my hands.
Turkey Post seems to be the only one besides EMS that will ship to SA. 
Turkey Post is Free but there's that 6 to 8 week wait.
EMS is 2 weeks but anywhere between $15 and $19.

IF you can wait take the free option if not, then for less than R250 shipping you can have your package in 2 weeks.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (8/6/17)

Greyz said:


> Yes it is worth it IMO. My nlast order was shipped via EMS and it took only 14 days and I had my order in my hands.
> Turkey Post seems to be the only one besides EMS that will ship to SA.
> Turkey Post is Free but there's that 6 to 8 week wait.
> EMS is 2 weeks but anywhere between $15 and $19.
> ...



Are there any import duties to be paid ? And no delay from SA's side ?


----------



## Greyz (8/6/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> Are there any import duties to be paid ? And no delay from SA's side ?


I didn't pay any customs on that order, either my package wasn't valuable enough to warrant taxing or the price includes customs. I'm not exactly sure why I didn't pay any customs, but that doesn't mean your order will not require u to pay any customs too.


Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (8/6/17)

Greyz said:


> I didn't pay any customs on that order, either my package wasn't valuable enough to warrant taxing or the price includes customs. I'm not exactly sure why I didn't pay any customs, but that doesn't mean your order will not require u to pay any customs too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Why is there then such a delay with the other options ? I heard that the package arrives in SA then only after a few weeks its ready to be delivered to you. Does the EMS option skip this or ?


----------



## Greyz (8/6/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> Why is there then such a delay with the other options ? I heard that the package arrives in SA then only after a few weeks its ready to be delivered to you. Does the EMS option skip this or ?


I think it's because EMS has a priority queue with customs. This is just a guess based off my previous experience with normal or free shipping.
In my past experience I've seen packages land at JIMC and sit there for a week before any movement updates. Then reach Durmail and spend another week there.

My EMS package spent 2 days at JIMC and another 2 days at Durmail. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (8/6/17)

Greyz said:


> I think it's because EMS has a priority queue with customs. This is just a guess based off my previous experience with normal or free shipping.
> In my past experience I've seen packages land at JIMC and sit there for a week before any movement updates. Then reach Durmail and spend another week there.
> 
> My EMS package spent 2 days at JIMC and another 2 days at Durmail.
> ...


Okay thank you very much @Greyz 
Really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (8/6/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> Okay thank you very much @Greyz
> Really appreciate it



Only a pleasure  I'm glad I could be of help

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mark121m (9/6/17)

I've got another 2500 rand
Of product I wanna buy from them.
About 3 mods
Hahaha

So worried about this losing goods 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m (11/6/17)

Oooh my soul after 20 days after completing overseas shipping.

Finnaly got my tracking code to work.


Postal service is scary this time around.

Hopefully I'll have my goods in a week's time

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus (11/6/17)

Guys, I don't even want to read this posts, it make me furious to see how we battle to get our supplies from overseas. I only have two rules to all the noobs:

1. Support your local vendors
2. If you want something you cant find locally and you need to ship........don't use any postal service, rather pay that extra $ and use a trusted courier service like FedEx or DHL. Trust me, you will have your goodies in no time, BUT PLEASE try to stick to rule Nr. 1 to keep our vendors happy.

Cheers guys and Vape on.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Caveman (11/6/17)

Petrus said:


> Guys, I don't even want to read this posts, it make me furious to see how we battle to get our supplies from overseas. I only have two rules to all the noobs:
> 
> 1. Support your local vendors
> 2. If you want something you cant find locally and you need to ship........don't use any postal service, rather pay that extra $ and use a trusted courier service like FedEx or DHL. Trust me, you will have your goodies in no time, BUT PLEASE try to stick to rule Nr. 1 to keep our vendors happy.
> ...


While I agree for the most part, my issue is if I can import some authentic mod for R400 and local is R1000, that's gives me zero incentive to support local guys. Sometimes the price difference is not that great so it makes sense, other times I feel we get ripped off.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (11/6/17)

Caveman said:


> While I agree for the most part, my issue is if I can import some authentic mod for R400 and local is R1000, that's gives me zero incentive to support local guys. Sometimes the price difference is not that great so it makes sense, other times I feel we get ripped off.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


That sounds fair @Caveman, if you receive your mod? You must remember the Vendor /s also got a business to run and overheads to pay. I rather pay R1000 for a mod at a local vendor and know I will get it in two days time and got a warranty. That is just my thoughts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (11/6/17)

Petrus said:


> That sounds fair @Caveman, if you receive your mod? You must remember the Vendor /s also got a business to run and overheads to pay. I rather pay R1000 for a mod at a local vendor and know I will get it in two days time and got a warranty. That is just my thoughts.


Fair point about running a business and I do prefer buying local when it makes sense. Putting a 200-300% margin when you are not a B&M store nor have massive stock or staff overhead is a bit hectic. That being said, it's a consumer driven market and everyone must decide for themselves where they want to spend their money. Ordering overseas is always higher risk, not just logistics but also quality and authenticity. I don't want to try persuade anybody, but that's just my view. For me, I'm willing to take the risk on certain items and if it's a ballsup it's only me that's out of pocket.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Anneries (12/6/17)

Vino1718 said:


> I received my second package. Still waiting for the last one. Guy at local PO says there's some shit going on at JHB customs. Too much workload with few manpower.



That is bull it might be due to Too much workload with to little competence ... I sent to packages from UAE, six weeks ago. Bot arrived in JHB on the same date, was scanned in at Customs the same time. One was released immediately and shipped to Cape Town, the other was only shipped down two weeks later, untouched by Customs. 

Just my little rant.


----------

